# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  1 số động cơ 5phase size 57 - 86

## MINHAT

Mới về 1 số động cơ như hình size 86 và 57 bác nào thích em nào thì qua zalo em báo nha. Lấy hết sẽ có giá đẹp ạ

----------


## minhhung999

Mình gạch con pk599bw nhe (như zalo mới chat nhe)

----------


## cty686

Sao bác ko đề giá để tiện mua. Nội quy có quy định rồi mà.

----------


## MINHAT

Hix sorry các bác lâu quá e ko có cập nhật.

----------


## solero

Bác chuyển hàng cho người đã mua cho xong hết đi rồi hẵng bán hàng mới. 
Mua hàng gì mà 3 tuần rồi chưa thấy đâu.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chuyển hàng cho người đã mua cho xong hết đi rồi hẵng bán hàng mới. 
> Mua hàng gì mà 3 tuần rồi chưa thấy đâu.


Đã chuyển hết rồi nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm 3 em 2 phase size 86 2 em pk296 và 1combo dây đay motor + river tamagawa selki


2 em rời 300k/em

Bên trong em nó kéo 1 cây dên dùng làm gì thì về các bác ngâm cứu nhé. Và cuối cùng là giá cho em nó theo chồng là 600k
Các bác có thể qua xem và mua hàng tại c6/20a Võ Văn Vân Vĩnh Lộc b Bình Chánh nhé sdt e dưới chữ ký nhé zalo hoặc Face để biết chi tiết nhé
Thanks

----------


## toanho

Mình gạch 2 con size 86 nhe

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình gạch 2 con size 86 nhe


2 con nào bác

----------


## toanho

> 2 con nào bác


Anh vừa gọi điện hỏi em đó vì chiều dài nó không như ý anh nên thôi em nhé, khi nào có con dài như PK 299 thì hú anh. (Dài khoảng 90mm) con nầy dài chỉ có 60mm mà tìm manual nó không có nữa.

----------


## minhhung999

Tìm manual nó làm gì a. Moment khoảng 2Nm. 6 dây (vàng, trắng chung. Blue-red chung 1 cuộn, black-green chung 1 cuộn)

----------

MINHAT, toanho

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Mới về thêm 3 em 2 phase size 86 2 em pk296 và 1combo dây đay motor + river tamagawa selki
> 
> 
> 2 em rời 300k/em
> 
> Bên trong em nó kéo 1 cây dên dùng làm gì thì về các bác ngâm cứu nhé. Và cuối cùng là giá cho em nó theo chồng là 600k
> Các bác có thể qua xem và mua hàng tại c6/20a Võ Văn Vân Vĩnh Lộc b Bình Chánh nhé sdt e dưới chữ ký nhé zalo hoặc Face để biết chi tiết nhé
> Thanks


đã gạch 3 con như đã nhắn tin cho bác nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> đã gạch 3 con như đã nhắn tin cho bác nhé


Ok bạn khi nào qua alo mình trước nhé

----------


## legiao

mình mua con nầy nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

Đã gửi hàng cho 2 bác

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật thêm
1 bộ combo yamaha vitme 1620 hành trình 870 tổng dài 1m1 1 rail 25 4 rãnh bi phù hợp làm máy lazer giá 2tr


Thêm mấy con step

Có 2 em 2 phase size 86 ph299 300k/em
4 em 564 5 phase size 60 150k/em
6 em 545 5phase size 42 có sẵn bát bắt động cơ 100k/em
Tạm thời vậy đã

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác mở cái chắn bụi e xem cái kết cấu bên trong phát.

----------

zentic

----------


## MINHAT

Đây bác

----------


## minhhung999

Đã nhận dc hàng rồi nhe chủ thớt....tks

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Chuẩn bị về quê mừng thọ bà nên giảm giá 10% cho tất cả mặt hàng trong vòng 10 ngày nha các bác

----------


## MINHAT

Còn mấy em này thôi
Size 60 - 42 5phase
[ATTACH=CONFIG]19712[/ATTACH
2 em 5phase size 86 có hộp số

1em pk 599 1em pk596 hơi xấu tí 600k/2 em

2 em pk296 dài 90 

Combo fix mạnh cho đi nhanh 1500k

Còn mấy món em cập nhật sau
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Có 2 cặp rail iko tổng dài 680 hành trình 595 bản 15 giá 700k/cặp lấy 2 cặp 1tr2

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là 2 cặp rail đã ra đi nhanh chóng , và cập nhật thêm
1 em combo hơi tổng dài 590 ht 310 bản 73 1con trượt 90x140 kèm 2 cảm biến quang hàng thay thế chưa qua sử dụng vì để chung với các hàng khác nên hơi trầy tí giá 1tr3

1em asm98 kèm hộp số cốt 12mm có thắng từ
Giá 800k

----------


## MINHAT

Hix ko up hình được các bác qua zalo xem hộ em nhé

----------


## MINHAT

em cập nhật phát
mới về thêm 1 số em có nhiều loại nên bác nào thích món gì thì nhích em báo giá thông số chi tiết nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về mấy cặp rail bản 15 up lên cho bác nào cần
Đã bán


 2 cặp rail thk sr15 4 con trượt tổng dài 720 hành trình 600 giá 1000k cho 2 cặp

 1 cặp rail iko hàng thay thế chưa qua sử dụng do nằm ngoài bãi nên hơi trầy tí dài 1m3 ht 1m15 giá 1tr7 

 1 cặp thk shs 15 sáng đẹp tổng dài 1m8 4 rãnh bi giá 3tr

2 em khoan taro tự động các bác xem thông tin ở line dưới nhé
http://www2.sugino.com/products/p_yoto/drill_tapp.html




Bên trong truyền động bằng dây đai bánh răng kèm vitme bi
Giá 1 em 2tr 2 em 3tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật tí
Mấy cặp rail đã ra đi hết chỉ còn lại mấy món dưới đây
Máy cắt chìa khóa phù hợp cho các bác định chế máy tiện mini hoặc máy mài dao,đĩa cắt zin vẫn còn nha động cơ 200w 100v hitachi hành trình xy tầm 40x100

Giá 2tr2
Động cơ 5 phase asm98 size 86 có thắng từ và hộp số

Giá 700k
Com bo trượt hơi kèm 2 cảm biến quang hàng japan chưa qua sử dụng

Giá 1tr2
Combo yamaha chỉ có 1 rail bản 25 và vitme 15 bước 20 phù hợp làm máy lazer hoặc tải nhẹ

Giá 1tr5
1 mớ vexta 2 phase và 5 phase 

2 em dùng chế máy khoan và taro tự động có động cơ servo và truyền động bánh răng dây đai kèm vitme bi bên trong

Fix còn 1tr5 1 em 2 em sẽ có giá tốt
2 con trượt thk mới 99%

200k 1 em
Ship Cod mọi miền tổ quốc cho các bác yên tâm nhé
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Con ASM98 dây nhợ sao bác, ốc vit thấy rỉ rỉ vậy có còn dùng được không vậy, nếu ok mình lấy nhé

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cho thông số đống vesta 2 pha và giá đi bác, đc thì e lấy

----------


## MINHAT

> Con ASM98 dây nhợ sao bác, ốc vit thấy rỉ rỉ vậy có còn dùng được không vậy, nếu ok mình lấy nhé


Dây còn tầm 3cm vì hàng này về đa số nó cắt dây hết hà . Hơi gỉ mấy con lục giác thôi chứ hàng bên ngoài còn đẹp nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

> cho thông số đống vesta 2 pha và giá đi bác, đc thì e lấy


Có 2 con 2 pha nha bác 1 con ph299-02b size 86 dài 95 cốt 9.5mm dòng 2a
Con kia là ph299-03b size 86 dài 95 cốt 9.5mm dòng 1a
Giá 2 em là 600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cho mình hỏi dàn khung của cái bác nói là máy cắt chìa khóa đó nó bằng gang hay nhôm. Và cái dĩa cắt zin theo máy phi ngoài bao nhiêu và dầy bao nhiêu vậy bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ah. Cái khung đó có tấm trên của trục y và eto kẹp chìa không bác?

----------


## MINHAT

> Ah. Cái khung đó có tấm trên của trục y và eto kẹp chìa không bác?


Còn đầy đủ nha bác khung máy là nhôm đúc 10mm cốt lắp dao 12.7mm

Trên trục y có tấm nhôm lắp vô x luôn
Đĩa cắt dầy 6mm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn đầy đủ nha bác khung máy là nhôm đúc 10mm cốt lắp dao 12.7mm
> 
> Trên trục y có tấm nhôm lắp vô x luôn
> Đĩa cắt dầy 6mm


Khi nào bác ráp hoàn thiện hết các thứ thì cho xin vài tấm hình em nó với nhe!

----------


## MINHAT

> Khi nào bác ráp hoàn thiện hết các thứ thì cho xin vài tấm hình em nó với nhe!


Ok bác may em chụp cho bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Khi nào bác ráp hoàn thiện hết các thứ thì cho xin vài tấm hình em nó với nhe!


Của bác đây

----------


## vusvus

step còn ko bác ơi

----------


## MINHAT

> step còn ko bác ơi


Còn nha bạn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Của bác đây


Cám ơn bác. Cái này là máy cắt chìa cơ .
Nên ae chế máy mài rất hợp ah.

Mình cũng đang mê 1 em cắt chìa cnc mới nhờ bác chụp. Mình trước giờ toàn đánh chìa bằng tay nên cũng ráng làm 1 em cắt chìa cnc cho khỏe mà khung chưa ngon lắm.
Cái mình đã làm nè .









Nhưng em nó cũng được rã ra từng khúc rồi ah.

----------


## MINHAT

> Cám ơn bác. Cái này là máy cắt chìa cơ .
> Nên ae chế máy mài rất hợp ah.
> 
> Mình cũng đang mê 1 em cắt chìa cnc mới nhờ bác chụp. Mình trước giờ toàn đánh chìa bằng tay nên cũng ráng làm 1 em cắt chìa cnc cho khỏe mà khung chưa ngon lắm.
> Cái mình đã làm nè .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vâng máy ngon vậy sao rã ra chi bác?
Khung của em phù hợp để làm máy mày dao lắp thêm trượt bi nữa thì ok . 
Đang còn cặp rail shs chắc cũng vừa lắp còn sáng bóng,bác nào lấy em tặng luôn
Thanks

----------


## Hoang Phuong

là mỗi e 300k ah bac

----------


## MINHAT

> là mỗi e 300k ah bac


Loại nào bạn

----------


## Hoang Phuong

loai vecta 2 pha đó

----------


## MINHAT

> loai vecta 2 pha đó


Đúng rồi bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Có 2 em servo sanyo denki 750w kèm hộp số sumitomo 1: 9 cốt vào 16 ra mặt bích 
Giá 1tr/1em . Lấy 2 em 1tr7
Hộp số đã ra đi

----------


## MINHAT

Up cho vui

2 cặp rail tròn phi 16 4 con trượt dài 800 hành trình 690 giá 500k/cặp
Đã bán

Ship cod toàn quốc nhé

----------


## thuyên1982

> Có 2 em servo sanyo denki 750w kèm hộp số sumitomo 1: 9 cốt vào 16 ra mặt bích 
> Giá 1tr/1em . Lấy 2 em 1tr7


lấy hộp số không thì giá nhiêu anh??

----------


## MINHAT

> lấy hộp số không thì giá nhiêu anh??


2 hộp số đó đã có người đặt rồi
Còn cái này nha 800k

----------


## thuyên1982

> 2 hộp số đó đã có người đặt rồi
> Còn cái này nha 800k


hô hô loại này em còn nhiều bác ah. em cần loại như em hỏi ở trên nhé, bác có hú em.

----------


## MINHAT

> hô hô loại này em còn nhiều bác ah. em cần loại như em hỏi ở trên nhé, bác có hú em.


Ok bác khi nào có e gọi

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

mấy con 5 phase đít tròn và mấy con đít tím em có driver đó, qua lấy cho nó có bộ bán cho lẹ anh

----------


## MINHAT

> mấy con 5 phase đít tròn và mấy con đít tím em có driver đó, qua lấy cho nó có bộ bán cho lẹ anh


Bữa định chạy qua em mà có việc đi tây ninh nên ko qua được. Để tranh thủ mai rảnh a chạy qua

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm 1 số động cơ 2phase 5 phase đủ kích thước

----------


## anhxco

inbox e mấy con size 42 e sưu tầm đi bác!

----------


## toanho

Cho anh hỏi con cuối cùng bên phải từ dưới đếm lên là mã gì vậy em

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mấy em 2 pha 57 còn k bác chủ, cho e giá tốt

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho anh hỏi con cuối cùng bên phải từ dưới đếm lên là mã gì vậy em


Của anh đây

----------


## toanho

sorry em anh hỏi thiếu là con cuối cùng bên phải từ dưới đếm lên hàng thứ 2 là mã gì vậy em

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz49fUYLnmB

----------


## MINHAT

> sorry em anh hỏi thiếu là con cuối cùng bên phải từ dưới đếm lên hàng thứ 2 là mã gì vậy em
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz49fUYLnmB


Con đó 5 phase bh 566b

----------


## ducduy9104

> Con đó 5 phase bh 566b


Bác chủ làm cái list liệt kê mã từng con trong hình từ trên xuống từ trái qua cho anh em dễ mua, mà chủ thớt cũng bán nhanh.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chủ làm cái list liệt kê mã từng con trong hình từ trên xuống từ trái qua cho anh em dễ mua, mà chủ thớt cũng bán nhanh.


Vâng thanks bác đã góp ý em sẽ cập nhật chi tiết lại ạ vì hôm trước ko đăng được nhiều hình ko biết sao nữa

Em cập nhật xíu là mấy em size 57 và 60 đã ra đi hết rồi chỉ còn lại mấy em size 86 và mấy em size 42 
Bác anhcox lấy mấy con 42 sưu tầm thì lh em để giá đẹp cho a nha

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chủ làm cái list liệt kê mã từng con trong hình từ trên xuống từ trái qua cho anh em dễ mua, mà chủ thớt cũng bán nhanh.


Vâng thanks bác đã góp ý em sẽ cập nhật chi tiết lại ạ vì hôm trước ko đăng được nhiều hình ko biết sao nữa

Em cập nhật xíu là mấy em size 57 và 60 đã ra đi hết rồi chỉ còn lại mấy em size 86 và mấy em size 42 
Bác anhxco lấy mấy con 42 sưu tầm thì lh em để giá đẹp cho a nha

----------


## MINHAT

Chẳng hiểu sao đăng hình thứ 2 là bị our?
 Thôi thì up từ từ vậy
2 em ê tô mini 300k 1em
Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

2 em eto đã có gạch em up thêm 1 em mâm cặp đường kính 130mm

Giá 1tr3

----------


## MINHAT

Fix giá em mâm cặp còn 1tr nha 
Cập nhật thêm mấy món plc và hộp điều khiển 

Inbox để được giá tốt nha

----------


## thuhanoi

Hiiiiiiiiiiii, túm lại là bác không gởi anpha 98 cho mềnh ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

> Hiiiiiiiiiiii, túm lại là bác không gởi anpha 98 cho mềnh ah


Hix .có thấy bác nói gì đâu tưởng bác ko lấy nên em bán mất rồi ,sorry bác để lần sau có em ưu tiên cho bác nha

----------


## MINHAT

Trọn bộ như hình cho bác nào làm máy tiện, hoặc lấy món lẻ thì ib. Giá 3tr5 

Bàn T nặng 90kg nên bác nào lấy em hỗ trợ đem ra nhà xe chứ ko bao ship nha

----------


## phuocviet346

Bàn chữ T không thì giá bao nhiêu Ad ? PM 09.7979.0246 Mr. Việt

----------


## MINHAT

> Bàn chữ T không thì giá bao nhiêu Ad ? PM 09.7979.0246 Mr. Việt


2 tr nha bạn

----------


## phuocviet346

> Trọn bộ như hình cho bác nào làm máy tiện, hoặc lấy món lẻ thì ib. Giá 3tr5 
> 
> Bàn T nặng 90kg nên bác nào lấy em hỗ trợ đem ra nhà xe chứ ko bao ship nha


Cho em xin kích thước bàn T với nha, để em xem phù hợp với trục X của em không ? Nếu ok em qua xem luôn

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho em xin kích thước bàn T với nha, để em xem phù hợp với trục X của em không ? Nếu ok em qua xem luôn


Kích thước của em nó 
850 x 265 x 105

----------


## MINHAT

Còn mấy em 5 phase thanh lý hết

Có 7 cái lấy hết mình tính 2tr lẻ thì 400k
2 cái udx5107
2 cái udx5107n
1 cái udx5114n
2 cái kr505m

----------


## phunhatvn

Bác có gửi hàng cho em chưa vậy, đã hơn 3 ngày rồi, tiền cũng đã gửi cho bác rồi - em gọi bác từ chiều tới tối giờ bác ko thèm trả bốc máy, nhắn tin ko thèm trả lời - bác có gửi hàng hay không nói em biết chừng - tội em

----------


## phunhatvn

Mày nhận tiền của tao xong rồi vậy mà hơn 3 ngày nay mày chưa gửi hàng cho tao -  Gọi điện mày không bốc máy, nhắn tin không thèm trả lời - nhắn zalo thì thấy đã xem, nhưng ko trả lời ! Sống mất danh dự vậy mà coi được à, nói mẹ nó luôn là lấy tiền xong rồi quịt hàng luôn nó đi để tao khỏi mất thời gian gọi điện. Mới sáng sớm mà tao muốn chửi thề quá - chẳng lẻ tao phải vào tận SG chỉ để đấm vỡ mặt mày ra à !  :Mad:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

CHuyển vào blacklist

----------


## solero

> Mày nhận tiền của tao xong rồi vậy mà hơn 3 ngày nay mày chưa gửi hàng cho tao -  Gọi điện mày không bốc máy, nhắn tin không thèm trả lời - nhắn zalo thì thấy đã xem, nhưng ko trả lời ! Sống mất danh dự vậy mà coi được à, nói mẹ nó luôn là lấy tiền xong rồi quịt hàng luôn nó đi để tao khỏi mất thời gian gọi điện. Mới sáng sớm mà tao muốn chửi thề quá - chẳng lẻ tao phải vào tận SG chỉ để đấm vỡ mặt mày ra à !


Bác ơi bĩnh tĩnh chút, Mới sáng ra nóng nảy quá không tốt cho sức khỏe.

Bác này bán hàng luyện cho người mua một số cái rất tốt như:

 + Tính kiên nhẫn: Chuyển tiền xong là mất cmn liên lạc luôn. Kiên nhẫn liên lạc lại bằng ĐT, Zalo tầm nửa tháng, 1 tháng sẽ có kết quả.
 + Khiếu ăn nói: Bực lắm cơ mà phải ăn nói nhẹ nhàng để còn chuyển hàng cho thượng đế. Gọi tầm chục cuộc là giọng ngọt như mía.
 + Tính bao dung: Bảo chuyển hàng chậm cho đỡ tiền ship nhưng mãi đéo chuyển, đến lúc bị dí quá mới chuyển thì lại chuyển nhanh, tiền ship mất cmn gần 1 nửa tiền hàng. Thôi bao dung bỏ qua vậy.
 Còn rất nhiều đức tính tốt nữa, bác nên bình tĩnh, mua nhiều hàng đợt sau hơn sẽ tu thành quả chín  :Big Grin: 

Chúc bác vui vẻ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Mày nhận tiền của tao xong rồi vậy mà hơn 3 ngày nay mày chưa gửi hàng cho tao -  Gọi điện mày không bốc máy, nhắn tin không thèm trả lời - nhắn zalo thì thấy đã xem, nhưng ko trả lời ! Sống mất danh dự vậy mà coi được à, nói mẹ nó luôn là lấy tiền xong rồi quịt hàng luôn nó đi để tao khỏi mất thời gian gọi điện. Mới sáng sớm mà tao muốn chửi thề quá - chẳng lẻ tao phải vào tận SG chỉ để đấm vỡ mặt mày ra à !


Lời đầu tiên tôi xin lỗi bạn nhá vì sự chậm trễ của tôi, tôi làm ăn đàng hoàng chẳng muốn lấy không của ai đồng nào tôi đã nói với bạn rồi để tôi kết hợp hàng rồi qua bến xe miền đông gửi cho bạn luôn nhưng cuối cùng bạn bảo tôi là gửi vietel 
Do hôm qua có đám nên tôi chưa gửi được định sáng nay gửi cho bác luôn
Cả chiều tối hôm qua tôi ko cầm đến đt đến khi có 1 bác trong dđ gọi báo thì tôi mới biết là bác đã đăng bài đt thì ko bắt máy thiết nghĩ bạn cũng là dân có học mà sao ăn nói giống dân chợ búa quá vậy . Nếu chỉ vì 550k mà hạ thấp bản thân như thế tôi nghĩ ko đáng đâu

----------


## phunhatvn

> Lời đầu tiên tôi xin lỗi bạn nhá vì sự chậm trễ của tôi, tôi làm ăn đàng hoàng chẳng muốn lấy không của ai đồng nào tôi đã nói với bạn rồi để tôi kết hợp hàng rồi qua bến xe miền đông gửi cho bạn luôn nhưng cuối cùng bạn bảo tôi là gửi vietel 
> Do hôm qua có đám nên tôi chưa gửi được định sáng nay gửi cho bác luôn
> Cả chiều tối hôm qua tôi ko cầm đến đt đến khi có 1 bác trong dđ gọi báo thì tôi mới biết là bác đã đăng bài đt thì ko bắt máy thiết nghĩ bạn cũng là dân có học mà sao ăn nói giống dân chợ búa quá vậy . Nếu chỉ vì 550k mà hạ thấp bản thân như thế tôi nghĩ ko đáng đâu


Bạn nói thì phải suy nghĩ trước nha - tôi nhờ bạn gửi ra bến xe miền đông gửi nhà xe để họ sắp xếp chuyển, bạn ko chuyển chuyển lại nói là xe đi mất rồi - tôi đâu có bảo bạn chạy theo xe, sáng hôm sau gọi tôi sợ phiền bạn ra bx xa sôi nói bạn gửi viettel như bạn thường gửi luôn đi, chiều bạn bận ko gửi được thì ít ra phải nhắn tin cho tôi - làm tôi gọi cả buổi chiều bạn ko nghe máy xong lại bảo tôi ko bắt máy của bạn - 
Sẽ bạn nói về vấn đề học hành, tôi ít học đúng là dân chợ búa thật, nhưng với tôi rất uy tín, nói một là một - hai là hai, ko có thì nói ko có, chưa gửi đc phải nói chưa gửi đc liền để người khác khỏi phải chờ !
Chừng nào bạn chưa gửi hàng cho tôi - thì bạn đừng ở đó mà nói đạo nghĩa ở đây. Thân

----------


## MINHAT

> Bạn nói thì phải suy nghĩ trước nha - tôi nhờ bạn gửi ra bến xe miền đông gửi nhà xe để họ sắp xếp chuyển, bạn ko chuyển chuyển lại nói là xe đi mất rồi - tôi đâu có bảo bạn chạy theo xe, sáng hôm sau gọi tôi sợ phiền bạn ra bx xa sôi nói bạn gửi viettel như bạn thường gửi luôn đi, chiều bạn bận ko gửi được thì ít ra phải nhắn tin cho tôi - làm tôi gọi cả buổi chiều bạn ko nghe máy xong lại bảo tôi ko bắt máy của bạn - 
> Sẽ bạn nói về vấn đề học hành, tôi ít học đúng là dân chợ búa thật, nhưng với tôi rất uy tín, nói một là một - hai là hai, ko có thì nói ko có, chưa gửi đc phải nói chưa gửi đc liền để người khác khỏi phải chờ !
> Chừng nào bạn chưa gửi hàng cho tôi - thì bạn đừng ở đó mà nói đạo nghĩa ở đây. Thân


Ko riêng gì bạn đâu cả chiều tối hôm qua có mấy người gọi điện hỏi mua hàng mà tôi ko bắt máy được nếu có bác nào trên đây hôm qua có liên lạc với tôi thì xác nhận giúp nhá
 Sáng ra thấy 1 đống cuộc gọi nhỡ trong đó có số bạn vào lúc 6h51 thì gọi lại cho bạn ko bắt máy sau đó bạn gọi lại cho tôi nói 1 hơi những từ khó nghe rồi cúp máy
Nếu đổi ngược bạn là tôi thì sẽ thế nào bạn ko nghe người khác nói thì bạn trách cái gì
  Tôi sẽ gửi cho bạn vào chiều nay 
Mặc dù đồng tiền dính liền khúc ruột thật nhưng có những thứ ko mua nổi bằng tiền đâu bạn ơi

AD cho e đóng topic tại đây nhé

----------


## CKD

Có cái hướng dẫn tại nội quy mua bán đấy. Vào xem và thực hiện cho đúng.

----------

